# Anyone used "CRUISING DIRECT SAILS"?



## chrisnewtimes (Feb 21, 2007)

I have received a quote from them whci is cheaper than the one I received from there supposeed parent company "North Sails"

Do any members have any knowlwdge of this organization, do North own them? are there products really made to the same standard as North sails?

thank you
yours aye

Chris Calderbank


----------



## swadiver (Jan 17, 2007)

Chris,

I have a Cruising Direct main and 150% Genoa on my 30' Catalina. The way it was explained to me by a North Sails rep is that Crusing Direct uses the same material with a slightly different stiching plan than its parent (North Sails). The savings is in the fact that you do the sail selection, measurement of the boat and the sail install. Where North Sails will ask you what type of sailing you do too try and match the sail type to your crusing area and then measure the boat for you. I was able to measure my boat correctly and the sails fit perfectly plus I really like the 'loose foot' on the main as it really helps the boats performance. I'm very happy with my choice, although some on this board will say that I'm only happy because my old sails were blown out and any new sail is an improvement and I'm not skilled enough to know the difference. I suppose that is partly true. However, I still like my choice. Good luck.


----------



## artbyjody (Jan 4, 2008)

This is actually a really good question. My main from North was loose footed as well (Imagine my trying to run it through the boom tracks and calling up going "Something wrong here")...Since most common boats have sail plans very well established... I do not buy the fact its different stitching so to say.... Orders are fulfilled in over-seas branches (mine I know were NOT done in the seattle branch) - curious what the price difference is....and if Cruising Direct adds the numbers / class emblems to the sails (which I imagine maybe not and thus explains?)...


----------



## JimsCAL (May 23, 2007)

I had them make a main for my 30' Cal 9.2 in 2001. Very pleased. The sails are made by North (CD farms the work out to the loft that has the least work going on). As suggested by swadiver, the savings come from you doing the measuring and being limited to a couple of standard designs and a few options. Absolutely the same as a "real" North sail made to the same design.


----------



## swadiver (Jan 17, 2007)

Graphics and emblems were delivered already on my main. However, they forgot my racing numbers. I was directed to go to a North Sails loft here in Newport Beach and they installed the numbers at no cost.


----------



## artbyjody (Jan 4, 2008)

swadiver said:


> Graphics and emblems were delivered already on my main. However, they forgot my racing numbers. I was directed to go to a North Sails loft here in Newport Beach and they installed the numbers at no cost.


Thanks that is good to know - as I will have to buy new sails for the new boat...How long was delivery via CD from time of order?


----------



## Sailormon6 (May 9, 2002)

I ordered a new main and roller furling 140% genoa from Cruising Direct at the boat show, and, with the boat show pricing added to the normal savings for measuring my own boat, the price was unbeatable. In the past, I have purchased good quality racing cut sails from North, as well as cheap sails from a deep discount company (when my son was in college and I needed sails). The CD sails are very nicely made, fit perfectly, and I'm very satisfied with them. My only reservation is that I asked for a big roach on the mainsail, and it wasn't as big as I had hoped, but they're nice sails, and based on only one race with the new sails, she's very competitive.


----------



## blt2ski (May 5, 2005)

A local fellow has them on a J37. He likes them for what they are.

I personally have been told that CD uses a 2nd or 3rd generation ago sail cloth. IE if you want the latest and greatest dacron, go to the north loft, if you want what was top o the line 3-5 yrs ago, then the CD loft will get you that. At least that is how I have been told.

Then again, as all have said, ANY sail right out of the loft will be faster than what "I" have, ie 22 yr old original dacs, or even newer oldies will be slower than a new sail out of the bag/loft.

Marty


----------



## artbyjody (Jan 4, 2008)

This is an interesting thread... and most of my intention was driven by personal experience. Here is one situation that going to a local loft works well... 

a. you have been a customer
b. you buy new boat - they know it already..

I will say that my experiences range - but because I own a business I expect more than most. But, I can also state its refreshing when you get back to the one on one - that I think sometimes ones needs can be met more proficiently. Because you know they know that you know they know etc...

Over time - it becomes a better relationship something one may not get mail ordering... When I got sails for C-27 I knew 1/5 of what I know now... I spent the money because they did the work to verify that no owners had modded or otherwise changed the sail plan and investigated what rigging was in place... Now that I am going to a much larger boat - ironically - they have the data on that one too... and let me know that (and its not a popular boat in the US)... 

So part of the equation does have to be - what kind of support do you get in the long run... maybe thats the price diff.. maybe not.. but I do not know what kind of price you can place on piece of mind either...

None the less interesting thread as I think in the end - alot more will be revealed about needs versus what one gets...

Thanks!


----------



## JimsCAL (May 23, 2007)

blt2ski said:


> I personally have been told that CD uses a 2nd or 3rd generation ago sail cloth. IE if you want the latest and greatest dacron, go to the north loft, if you want what was top o the line 3-5 yrs ago, then the CD loft will get you that. At least that is how I have been told.


CD markets these sail as cruising/club race sails, not state-of-the-art racing sails. So I wouldn't be surprised if they're built with a different cloth than the current top-of-the-line North sails. But note that CD doesn't have a loft - the sails are made at a North loft using the same cloth you would get if you ordered a similar sail from that North loft. My CD sail has a North logo on it, not CD, and all the paperwork that came with says North, including a letter from the North loft in Texas that built it apologizing for the delivery delay and sending a free North duffle.


----------



## rperret (Apr 11, 2003)

hmm...i had heard that cruising direct lofts its sails in SriLanka. I also was told by someone whose son worked at a North Loft that quite a few of their regular sails are made in SriLanka. The local lofts don't do much real work except for high end sails - and the laminates out of RI. 

i have heard that the stitching techniques are not as robust as on the north brand.

this is all 5th hand urban rumors...


----------



## blt2ski (May 5, 2005)

Jim,

You have probably put it a bit better than I as far as differences. I ment no slight if you will for CD sails, other than they are good sails for what they are. At least what I have been told by local loft whom built/sold me more like it a 110 and AS. CD sails were North designed sails, but used last generations sail cloth to allow a bit cheaper pricing. 

I have looked into them for a cheap Main and Genoa for me, then have the north loft do up some carbon or equal race sails. For cruising and day sailing, I am sure the CD sails would do fine for most if not everyone on here and elsewhere.

marty


----------



## camaraderie (May 22, 2002)

If you are looking at CD sails...you should look at the options and prices with the FX sails sold here as people have been pleased with quality and price and customization and choice of materials and construction is available right on line as a quote for most popular boats. Helps support this site...and all other things being equal...that is a good thing. 
Check out a self-quote starting here...FX Sails*
*


----------



## Yado (Jan 3, 2004)

*Cruising Direct Experience*

I used them years ago when I bought a main for my O'Day 222. I had the mast and boom taped, I carefully measured the old sail many times so I could send them the correct dimensions. I checked my measurement against the mast and boom tape and sent my measurements to Cruising Direct, then associated with North Sails and cut in Canada. They sent me a stock sail for an O'Day 22 which was around 9 inches short in the foot and 6 inches short in the luff. That was my experience. I'd use a local loft if I were buying a sail, and I'd have them check my boat dimensions.


----------



## artbyjody (Jan 4, 2008)

camaraderie said:


> If you are looking at CD sails...you should look at the options and prices with the FX sails sold here as people have been pleased with quality and price and customization and choice of materials and construction is available right on line as a quote for most popular boats. Helps support this site...and all other things being equal...that is a good thing.
> Check out a self-quote starting here:
> *FX Sails, Sails, Sailboat Sails, Custom Sails, Cruising Sails, Instant Online Sail Prices*


The FX banner is always displayed. In this case, the original message that started this thread: the context was North Sails versus the North Sails owned company Cruiser Direct and differences in product, quality, and price. Some of us were surprised that they were one and the same to begin with. Inserting a FX plug into this particular discussion was a bit out of line for a free board that supposedly doesn't interject a buying purchase decision.

The advert for FX is there every time one reads this thread (just to the left of the message box).. Thus, by directly posting a recommendation of such, does influence those with brand loyalty, and forces us to ask the complexing question why they would consider FX or any other sponsor when the thread / discussion is kinda hijacked, and obviously being steered away from the intent of the original question...

Had this been a general who can I purchase from please recommend a sails loft - and had that plug been made, I would not of said a peep. But this thread was explicitly a CD vs North related discussion, and having been a North customer - I was surprised that CD was owned by them. So, for some of us we will see this thread purpose differently, as it holds another option to maintain / purchase the North brand but maybe at a slightly lower price.

It was just out of line IMHO.. (but for those looking into X series Autopilots the Sailnet sale on Raymarine is about $300+ off West and Fisheries prices..)


----------



## blt2ski (May 5, 2005)

Certainly one should look at the FX sails, I do believe from looking t specs, they use a more recent rendition of cloth. On the other hand, they are about 10% more than an equal CD sail too. One should keep that in mind. 

BUT, one nice thing about FX, is they seem to do a bit more customizing, and so have a carbon tri radial race sail for those that want something like that for bit less than the BIG lofts, ie North etc.

marty


----------



## camaraderie (May 22, 2002)

Jody...As usual I am having difficulty figuring out what you mean but I think you were criticizing my noting FX Sails when the original post was about CD vs. North. 
You should note that I WILL try at every opportunity to drum up business for the SailNet Store or their advertisers like FX. You should note that I will also only do this when I personally feel the product or service being promoted is good and competitively priced and is the BEST choice in my opinion for the customer. If I were buying a cruising sail today...I'd buy from FX. 
I do this to provide sailnet and sponsors with a reason to continue to support our community and I make no apologies for that. 
As a regular around here...you have also seen me recommend Defender and West for numerous items so you can disagree with my advice...but know that it is not for sale for the $$ they pay me here. 


P.S. They don't pay me anything...but I did get a free burgee!


----------



## blt2ski (May 5, 2005)

Gee Cam,

I do a bit better than that on the land yacht forum for moding over there! Not that a Good Sam membership does me a lot of good these days, do get a shirt here and there............hmmmm.......maybe land yachts do pay better, and at least are not a hole in the water! ack! You want to take my place over there?!?!?!?!

marty


----------



## ashley_nathan (Aug 8, 2004)

A lot of UK sailmakers now send the orders to be fulfilled in China, much cheaper labour costs and hence cheaper sails....doesn't mean poorer quality. just a thought but does Cruising direct use chinese sailmakers???


----------



## camaraderie (May 22, 2002)

Blt2..now I am upset....I am going to demand a free BoatUS membership! I am still in the mode of HOPING to need a GoodSam membership at some point this year!!


----------



## beej67 (Apr 2, 2008)

Well call me a ***** for perpetuating the thread hijack if you like, but I'd like to talk about this:



> If I were buying a cruising sail today...I'd buy from FX.


As chance may have it, I'm in the market to buy a cruising sail or two. Today. (ish) I've used the cool FX quote-o-meter-thingy to get a gauge at what my costs are, and I've also requested a quote online from North, but they haven't gotten back to me.

Clearly North is the big brand name. I've got my North T Shirt just like the next guy. Does anyone have any personal experience they'd like to lend contrary to Camaraderie's statement he'd buy from FX over North for a durable cruising sail?


----------



## chrisnewtimes (Feb 21, 2007)

*Cruising Direct sails and*

Thank you everyone for your input to-date.
I shall be ordering a sail from them and I will keep you updated with some of my findings,your answers have raised some interesting points of discussion for me.

yours Aye
Chris


----------



## camaraderie (May 22, 2002)

Beej...just to be clear...I am not suggesting that FX cruising sails are any better than North...or any worse. I think that the finished product is probably the same in terms of performance and durability but the price differential is substantial...reflecting a self service vs. full service environment. Clearly, most boats and most sailors don't need full service but there is a market for both. 
Example...when I bought my full batten cruising main it had to be designed and built and fitted to the new boom furler I was having installed. Quantum had a guy on the scene and he worked with Schaeffer and custom fitted the sail so it would work properly on the furler. Perfect results and worth the price.
Example...when I bought my new genny I went on line and ordered it from a guy in new zealand that had gotten good reviews from others and who due to exchange rates at the time was even priced lower than hong kong. I specified exactly what I wanted...he made a couple of suggesttions and 3 weeks later I hoisted it on my furler. Again...perfect results and for 1/2 what Quantum would have charged with no difference in end product.

I'd actually like to expand your question a bit and *ask the group if ANYONE has personally had a bad experience with any sailmaker* and if so...what were the details?


----------



## christyleigh (Dec 17, 2001)

camaraderie said:


> I'd actually like to expand your question a bit and *ask the group if ANYONE has personally had a bad experience with any sailmaker* and if so...what were the details?


 Well..... about 25 years ago (I started sailing late in life) when I ordered a sail kit from Old Town canoe for my little 14' wood and canvas canoe I received a badly mis-shapen sail. I called and actually got to talk to the 'little old lady' sitting at the sewing machine off in the corner of the canoe plant. After a few minutes she was basically saying - Hey, what do I know about sails ? - and said she would stitch up another and send it to me. As it turned out I trimmed the bad one down and used it for a jib so this may not qualify for a "bad experience"  but what the heck - You Asked


----------

